# Win a NVR SMR Swift



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohhhh man.........I want a Swift.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

East Coast hater! Hrumph


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> East Coast hater! Hrumph


+1

Vince,

How bout best ICE Skating shots for us powder Challenged East Coasters


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> +1
> 
> Vince,
> 
> How bout best ICE Skating shots for us powder Challenged East Coasters


Or candids of us flipping of the computer screen as we read the Colorado meet thread.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not the best pic in the world but it was a great mid-west pow day.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

This is my favorite one from last season, such an awesome and empty day!!

Oh crud you'll have to click it I guess to make it larger.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

This is one of my favourites.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Crappy stills from a cam... but an east coast pow sequence


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

At A basin a few years ago


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Money shot...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

:shipwrecked:





So.... did I win?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Blue bird and deep on The Ramp


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to killclimbz...a montage of getting my ass kicked on a powder day.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> :shipwrecked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd,:embarrased1: that looks like one of my, wait a :eyetwitch2:,

Shenanigans Shenanigans I'm callin' Shenanigans 

I just watched that video. haha 


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Odd,:embarrased1: that looks like one of my, wait a :eyetwitch2:,
> 
> Shenanigans Shenanigans I'm callin' Shenanigans
> 
> ...


Nope. No sheananigans 'ere. That's me. That's powder.

I'll take a 162 please. Thank you.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've rode a ton of pow and some reason never thought to get a good photo of it. New goal for this season! I usually just take pictures of my girl. 
:sad2:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

It never even crossed my mind to try and get a photo on a powder day...to busy trying to enjoy the moment to capture it! 

Swift looks very cool...nicely done Mr Chairman!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Killclimbz has some good powder shots....

I'll have to look at my PC when I get home to see if I have anything good enough to post..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

God damn that was a fine day out on Stevens Pass with ya wrath. Lets do that again.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> God damn that was a fine day out on Stevens Pass with ya wrath. Lets do that again.


That was a legendary trip for you guys. I'm indebted for documenting…friends and co-workers often just roll their eyes and think “ramblings of a grandiose delusional geezer.” Thanks for the glory shots...and I'm sure you got the ugly ones of getting my ass handed to me that day. Prayin to the PNW snow god…lets do it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Not the most incredible photo in the world, but I'm up for a raffle for the West. Having some fun coming down the Dip at Jay....plus I'm on my F1 or maybe the Ripsaw (demo), I forget.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Found a pic of deagol in First Creek from last year. That was a good day.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks.. great first "real" day of a great season..

Edit: a pic of Killclimbz.. seems like I should have more pics, but can't find them ??


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

taken by Killclimbz 









I don't have much, but here they are FWIW:
after a Powder day, here is the access vehicle









or earn your turns


----------



## lanel (Sep 11, 2015)

Didnt get any but this is some from our last snowfall in Michigan last season


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Since I never get pictures of myself
this is about as much powder as we get in PA

couple of pictures of the kid during snow storm on his NS Mino Evo


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for participating thus far! Some great shots on memorable days. Keep em coming.

The drawing will be on Oct. 16th.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> +1
> 
> Vince,
> 
> How bout best ICE Skating shots for us powder Challenged East Coasters





f00bar said:


> East Coast hater! Hrumph


Maybe I'll do another one later on for East Coast carving shot to win a Chairman?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> Maybe I'll do another one later on for East Coast carving shot to win a Chairman?


after having ridden the Chairman, it's my new dream board for resort conditions !!

edit: I know you asked for *photos*, but here is a *video* of a powder run on the Never Summer Raptor

(the top is a bit choppy sastrugi, but the powder was very nice a bit lower down)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

See if this works........


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

f00bar said:


> East Coast hater! Hrumph


I agree. I got some cool pics of ice


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

deagol said:


> after having ridden the Chairman, it's my new dream board for resort conditions !!
> 
> edit: I know you asked for *photos*, but here is a *video* of a powder run on the Never Summer Raptor
> 
> (the top is a bit choppy sastrugi, but the powder was very nice a bit lower down)


Let's be honest, any pow stick on that run is going to be yours/my favorite. :dry:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Let's be honest, any pow stick on that run is going to be yours/my favorite. :dry:


I should/could have made separate posts.

To clarify:
the Chairman is my dream board for long groomers (aka "resort conditions")


then I switched topics:
the video run was a non-standard pow run made after a long hike-to run. Technically in-bounds, but a snowcat ride and a 15 minute hike. That was on the Raptor, not the Chairman. Not sure there would have been any difference in feel, but the little bit of rocker was nice.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Neni got some shots on our tour of Bert last season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cody gets it done without a board too...


















I know, not really part of the contest. Fun shots though...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another great day, but I was having issues with my camera (user error)
:facepalm1:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kevin, I think you dropped your attachment. I tried to fix it, but there is nothing there.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Arlberg Valley


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, that is a sick shot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Arlberg Valley


Wonder if the p-tog was having a brown party in his pants...illest


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Cody gets it done without a board too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dawg wins it!

You bring your pet dog.... I bring my pet bear


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Kevin, I think you dropped your attachment. I tried to fix it, but there is nothing there.


The attachment was the same pic anyway.... Svalvard 2010


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kevin137 said:


> The attachment was the same pic anyway.... Svalvard 2010


Yeah, but I can't see the photo either way.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Only really pow shot I got, was sooooo deep this trip. Waist deep the first day, bottomless the 2nd.

Monarch '12


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Only really pow shot I got, was sooooo deep this trip. Waist deep the first day, bottomless the 2nd.
> 
> Monarch '12


If the pow was so deep, why did you jump off that tree so soon? :hairy:

JK, sweet photo!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

No pow-specific board or really any pow days last year for me. Here's a nice selfie/face-shot though... does "pow" in the beard count??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> If the pow was so deep, why did you jump off that tree so soon? :hairy:
> 
> JK, sweet photo!


Well I don't do shit like that ever....it was scary as fuck! I rode a good 15 feet out on it, but was nervous the whole time.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

no powder here and no pictures of myself but does this count for best powder shot?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Only really pow shot I got, was sooooo deep this trip. Waist deep the first day, bottomless the 2nd.
> 
> Monarch '12





Mystery2many said:


> If the pow was so deep, why did you jump off that tree so soon? :hairy:
> 
> JK, sweet photo!


...don't let him rag ya SK! :laugh: You still gots hairyer brass 'uns than I do!! :lol:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Cody gets it done without a board too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody is awesome!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Not the most incredible photo in the world, but I'm up for a raffle for the West. Having some fun coming down the Dip at Jay....plus I'm on my F1 or maybe the Ripsaw (demo), I forget.


Now that's tree bashing! You're in the raffle for the Swift! Thanks for participating!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Arlberg Valley


MASTER BLASTER.... Siiicck!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Found a pic of deagol in First Creek from last year. That was a good day.


deagal deeep in the creek. Hell Yeah!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

eer5000 said:


>


Nice. Good thing it was deep. Might have need an avalung or at least your partner to dig you out.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> No pow-specific board or really any pow days last year for me. Here's a nice selfie/face-shot though... does "pow" in the beard count??


More like ice beard. The melt off had to be gnarly. The beard counts for a beanie or face mask. Send me a PM with your address.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> :shipwrecked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a pretty damn good day despite the whiteout.

Kinda gotta use the force & just close your eyes


I got this ruin on video, pretty sure it's this run?

I went down first & you could not see a fuckin' thing, seriously, white, on white, on white.


After going down quite a ways, I stopped to look behind me.

Just @ that second I seen Destroy, cut across the fall line, directly above me.

Destroy is a 6"3' 230lb? 240lb? 
Not too sure? but he's a goon.

I went from seeing him, to what seemed to be the sun & sky & him disappearing behind a wall of snow.

Instantly. I knew I had to get the fuck out of dodge.
There was a tidal wave coming right for me.

I couldn't see it, but it was coming.

That can be Destroys entry, if doesn't enter.


TT


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

*wish it was powder lol*

Not quite as good as others.
my weak attempt


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The best white room shot of me from last season. Same 1st Creek day as with the Deagol pic.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> More like ice beard. The melt off had to be gnarly. The beard counts for a beanie or face mask. Send me a PM with your address.


Ice coast represent!

I think it took about a solid 15-20 minutes for the ice to completely thaw out of the beard once inside the lodge.

Face mask? I prefer to grow my own.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

How quickly we discount the Ice Coast. But our mountains can still deliver the goods! Here are some fun pow shots from VT last season for my contest entry. A banner year led to some excellent days spent waist deep and throwing slashes in the whiteroom.

Love that Swift Vince! I need it!


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Late February at Breck not the deepest but the wind was giving free refills


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

M.C._Dub said:


> How quickly we discount the Ice Coast. But our mountains can still deliver the goods! Here are some fun pow shots from VT last season for my contest entry. A banner year led to some excellent days spent waist deep and throwing slashes in the whiteroom.
> 
> Love that Swift Vince! I need it!


That's for sure!

Thanks for participating. Good luck.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The best white room shot of me from last season. Same 1st Creek day as with the Deagol pic.


Now that was a good day! Bet you were dreaming about it all Summer.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Anybody know when the drawing is?


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

*A few images from Bella Coola trip April 2015*






























Top couloir was really sweet - name is Orbit Couloir.
Photos were taken by one of the guides at Bella Coola Heli - credit: Jia Condon


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

I couldn't load the vid sorry. But this is the only pow pics I have. We never think to stop and film on pow days. I only have us standing in deep with the biggest smiles.

The cool part is that I had no idea what was on the other side of that rock. My friend just said it about a 10 foot drop into pow. Probably my best trick of the season. Hyped with my novice ass. 

Colorado pow day. Tracked out in an hour.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

No shots, but a vid from the East Coast.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

We hardly ever get photos. Too busy shredding the knar. This short clip my buddy took of me 5 years ago. Over the back and through the trees in Morgins.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> shredding the *knar*.


Someone ban this guy!:hairy:


PS - gnar :laugh:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Someone ban this guy!:hairy:
> 
> 
> PS - gnar [emoji23]


Oh snap! Isn't knar like the next level?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Oh snap! Isn't knar like the next level?


Gnar is short for "gnarly".

Knar - a knot or protuberance on a tree trunk or root.

However, I just went to Urban Dictionary and apparently people use "gnar" and "knar" interchangeably. Stupid.:facepalm3:

I guess you don't need to be banned then. :laugh:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Gnar is short for "gnarly".
> 
> Knar - a knot or protuberance on a tree trunk or root.
> 
> ...


No you're correct it was mistype/think by me. I know what gnarly is. I live it - as should be obvious from the clip.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> No you're correct it was mistype/think by me. I know what gnarly is. I live it - as should be obvious from the clip.


Conditions look awesome there! Where is that video from?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Conditions look awesome there! Where is that video from?


Morgins in Switzerland. That is the best day I've had in 10 years of holidays - I've seen better snow just not with the sun blazing. Even that day was ridiculously foggy in the morning, we could see like 10 feet ahead but when it cleared we had the mountain to the two of us - all those tracks are ours with only a 2 minuet hike from the top of a lift. Stoked. I still dream about that day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Morgins in Switzerland. That is the best day I've had in 10 years of holidays - I've seen better snow just not with the sun blazing. Even that day was ridiculously foggy in the morning, we could see like 10 feet ahead but when it cleared we had the mountain to the two of us - all those tracks are ours with only a 2 minuet hike from the top of a lift. Stoked. I still dream about that day.


Fuckin' awesome.

Let's hope we get a ton of snow this season!

People around here are all like "oh no, I hope we don't get as much snow this winter" while I reply "no, I'm hoping for *MORE*!" and I get nasty looks.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Oh snap! Isn't knar like the next level?


Nah!!!!!

It's knot!!!!!

It's gnowhere knear the gnext level!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You'se have prob seen it before, but I may as well join the video posters club!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

kirbster said:


> Late February at Breck not the deepest but the wind was giving free refills


Dude you've got my same color scheme on ! Lol


----------



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

M.C._Dub said:


> How quickly we discount the Ice Coast. But our mountains can still deliver the goods! Here are some fun pow shots from VT last season for my contest entry. A banner year led to some excellent days spent waist deep and throwing slashes in the whiteroom.
> 
> Love that Swift Vince! I need it!


great pics and i totally agree that east coast, VT more specifically, can really thrown down if you hit up the right places at the right time...it also doesnt hurt to have a few secret stashes deep in the northern VT woods:happy::happy:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't see your pic DrG


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Can't see your pic DrG


? it's there for me ?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

My favourite memories from last season:

Sweet days in Switzerland








































Sweet neck deep pow in AK































And... uhm... you asked for jumps... well... me no good...








BTW: Killc, the shot you took is one of my favorites. Thanks!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres a few from Whistler


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bump for the Chairman...thanks for the stokage.

Evidenced by a couple of friends...pnw 2015 was a poor year...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Bump for the Chairman...thanks for the stokage.
> 
> Evidenced by a couple of friends...pnw 2015 was a poor year...


Baker was probably one of the worst this season. I'd like to go again this season and actually see mounds of snow up there. 



neni said:


> My favourite memories from last season:
> 
> And... uhm... you asked for jumps... well... me no good...
> 
> ...


I think you've shared this picture before and I love it so much. It makes me smile and laugh in a very good way. This is why I need more people to ride with, so they catch me in pics like that hahaha. Can't wait to see you rack up the air time this season


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Baker was probably one of the worst this season. I'd like to go again this season and actually see mounds of snow up there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've shared this picture before and I love it so much. It makes me smile and laugh in a very good way. This is why I need more people to ride with, so they catch me in pics like that hahaha. Can't wait to see you rack up the air time this season


Come up to BC Rogue, come to Whistler.

You will have a blast:hairy:


TT


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Me in BC (Revy - one of my favourite places on earth) Ride mostly on my lonesome, hence the GoPro shot that shows a little bit more than just my feet!










Not sure 'slush' shots would make the grade, but had the funnest weekend of slush riding at my local Whakapapa here in in NZ last weekend.

The Swift would also make a perfect addition to my Niseko trip quiver  Just saying...


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've already won a proto ct from never summer here in sbforum (thanks vince!) so I don't want to be entered in the contest. However, I did want to share a pic of the proto in action in some pow . Awesome shots from everyone, stoked for the upcoming season!!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Bump for the Chairman...thanks for the stokage.
> 
> Evidenced by a couple of friends...pnw 2015 was a poor year...



Amazing video! That looks like it was an epic day for ya! Watching videos like this one gets us all inspired and stoked at the factory.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

txb0115 said:


>


These are some great shots!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I love the pictures in this thread. If it were up to me, "Cody" wins. That face.... "SNOW!!! I LOOOOVVVEEE SSNNOOOWWWWWWW"



killclimbz said:


> Cody gets it done without a board too...


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

We have our winner! Thank you to everyone who posted their most most epic and most radical powder days! Seeing all of those pictures really made us excited here at the factory about the upcoming season and all of our own powder days that are soon to come! 

*Congrats, Mizu Kuma!* Your name was randomly drawn as the winner of our unsinkable powdership, the new *Never Summer Swift*! Not only is this going to be the ultimate powder porpoise, but unlike other boards in its class that are wet noodles on hardpack, this is going to be super stable and solid with our extensive carbon X construction and our Vario Power Grip Sidecut, thus making it a more complete freeride board. 

*Mizu Kuma*, send me a PM with your contact information and size of board you want, and we will get this board in production. 

Stay tuned for the next contest! 
-Vince, aka Chairman of the Board, Never Summer Industries 








[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats Mizu !!!! damn jealous, but those were awesome shots. 2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats to Mizu......sweet pic.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Now think of all the !!!!!! he's going to add when he finds out he's won it


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The Chairman said:


> We have our winner! Thank you to everyone who posted their most most epic and most radical powder days! Seeing all of those pictures really made us excited here at the factory about the upcoming season and all of our own powder days that are soon to come!
> 
> *Congrats, Mizu Kuma!* Your name was randomly drawn as the winner of our unsinkable powdership, the new *Never Summer Swift*! Not only is this going to be the ultimate powder porpoise, but unlike other boards in its class that are wet noodles on hardpack, this is going to be super stable and solid with our extensive carbon X construction and our Vario Power Grip Sidecut, thus making it a more complete freeride board.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh, shit yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:

* Those extra "!!!!!" are for F1EA after seein your post!!!!! :hairy:

And cheers, deagol, mojo, & TMX!!!!!

But damn, gotta say a big one up to The Chairman & Never Summer!!!!! 

Also comes at an awesome time cause my house got broken into the other day, and while they never got any of my boards, it has been a bit of a shit felt atmosphere around here lately!!!!!

Really made my year!!!!! :hairy:

And gotta love this thread in general, cause there's some really sweet powder pics throughout it!!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ohhhhh, shit yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:
> 
> ...


Congrats Mizu!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers, jc!!!!!


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Dang. Congrats bro - I might just have to buy one now


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

bbsnz said:


> Dang. Congrats bro - I might just have to buy one now


Cheers bb, but mine's not for sale!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ohhhhh, shit yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome dude congrats, haha you're gonna love it. 

I kinda know how you feel, Vince sent me a message asking me if I wanted to try one. Actually I had to beg for this one, i wanted it soo bad. It's everything I've been wantin' in a board.

My response was quite similar to yours.

Ohhhhh, shit yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:


I might be more envious I think than everybody else.
I've ridden it.
Once:jumping1: & I know I have to give it back.
That's gonna be a horrible day, full of snot & tears.


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> That's awesome dude congrats, haha you're gonna love it.
> 
> I kinda know how you feel, Vince sent me a message asking me if I wanted to try one. Actually I had to beg for this one, i wanted it soo bad. It's everything I've been wantin' in a board.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear, TT!!!!!

I'm glad I won't have to hand it back!!!!! :happy:

What size is your demo????? What are ya weighin in at?????


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> That's great to hear, TT!!!!!
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to hand it back!!!!! :happy:
> 
> What size is your demo????? What are ya weighin in at?????


I got a 62 & I'm roughly a buck 60.

I ride huge boards compared to other dudes my size though


Wasn't sure how it was gonna handle on the groomers?
Always here how powder specific boards suck on groomers.

Felt great


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I got a 62 & I'm roughly a buck 60.
> 
> I ride huge boards compared to other dudes my size though
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I've got 30+ pounds on ya and I'm swayin towards the 57!!!!!

Mainly cause I've got bigger boards already, and I'd love to use this for a glade hunter!!!!! 

The stats look like it's nice and wide, so the surface area of the 57 would pretty much equal that of my 62 Shreddy Krueger, DC Devun, and DC HKD, and those are my go to pow boards!!!!!

That 62 would float like a butterfly for ya????? 

Hmmmm, what way to go?????


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

bbsnz said:


> I might just have to buy one now


I did....:jumping1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> I did....:jumping1:


Nice!!!!!

What size/weight combo, mojo?????


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> What size/weight combo, mojo?????


225 lbs......went with 162. Have a Camel Toe in 162.....don't think it'll "too much" in the trees.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> 225 lbs......went with 162. Have a Camel Toe in 162.....don't think it'll "too much" in the trees.


Hmmmm, so you're 30 pounds up on me!!!!!

I might stick with my gut and go the 57 for a real pow slasher!!!!!

Plus I'll be able to bust it out down under!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

gratz Mizu K!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hmmmm, so you're 30 pounds up on me!!!!!
> 
> I might stick with my gut and go the 57 for a real pow slasher!!!!!
> 
> ...


Shop owner, where I bought mine, is 'bout 205. He'll be rockin' a 157.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> gratz Mizu K!


Cheers, Klinger!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Shop owner, where I bought mine, is 'bout 205. He'll be rockin' a 157.


That's just sealed the deal!!!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread is soo' dope on so many levels, congrats to Mizu Kuma for winning the contest, big thanks to the Chairman and Never Summer for the awesomeness and spreading the stoke on this forum!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers, Itchy!!!!! 

And yeah, from left of field out comes this thread!!!!!

It actually got off to a slow start in regards to contributions, but when it got goin there's a enough pow pics to make a glossy magazine!!!!!


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Shop owner, where I bought mine, is 'bout 205. He'll be rockin' a 157.


gonna buy one of these but I'm a bit worried about the width with my boot size. Currently in a 12.5 boot, 6' and 190 lbs. You guys think 157 or 160+?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Ohhhhh, shit yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:
> 
> ...


Congrats! I have a 162 sitting here in front of me thats begging for snow


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BFBF said:


> Congrats! I have a 162 sitting here in front of me thats begging for snow


Cheers, BF!!!!!

Just out of curiosity, what are ya weighin in at?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

M.C._Dub said:


> gonna buy one of these but I'm a bit worried about the width with my boot size. Currently in a 12.5 boot, 6' and 190 lbs. You guys think 157 or 160+?


By the specs, they run on the wider end of the scale so I reckon you'll be sweet!!!!!

Especially if you run a wider stance, bigger angles, or wear a boot that's got a smaller footprint!!!!!

But I reckon The Chairman will be the go to on this question!!!!!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Cheers, BF!!!!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are ya weighin in at?????


188-190lbs I don't ride little girl boards...:computer1::computer1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BFBF said:


> 188-190lbs I don't ride little girl boards...:computer1::computer1:


Cause you like to feel the rush of air in your pony tails????? :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!! definitely post some pictures of you slashing pow on it!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

M.C._Dub said:


> gonna buy one of these but I'm a bit worried about the width with my boot size. Currently in a 12.5 boot, 6' and 190 lbs. You guys think 157 or 160+?


Depends..........ww measurement, binding angles, boot footprint. Why don't you compare da Swift measurements to whatever you're ridin' now. You slayin' open bowls, trees?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Congrats!!!! definitely post some pictures of you slashing pow on it!


Cheers Mystery!!!!!

I'll def take it to Japow with me when I go!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

What's the over/under on number of exclamation points Mizu uses when he posts his NS Swift Japow photos? I say 5.

:laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> What's the over/under on number of exclamation points Mizu uses when he posts his NS Swift Japow photos? I say 5.
> 
> :laugh:


Give this man a prize!!!!!

* Not my Swift though!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! Congrats Mizu Kuma. 

Big thanks to Vince and Never Summer for the forum Stoke!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> Nice! Congrats Mizu Kuma.
> 
> Big thanks to Vince and Never Summer for the forum Stoke!


Cheers KC!!!!! :happy:


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Depends..........ww measurement, binding angles, boot footprint. Why don't you compare da Swift measurements to whatever you're ridin' now. You slayin' open bowls, trees?


Yeah, I'm on a 162 BSOD now that has a 159 ww. That's the narrowest board I ride and I'm close to getting some toe drag. 157 Swift is also 159ww so I guess that could work. Just seems a little borderline. Binding angles usually are about 15/-8 and my 12.5 boot is a Burton SLX which has the reduced footprint.

trying to use the board mostly for East coast pow days, which is a lot of trees and resort pow. For that reason, I'm leaning toward the 157. We do get a few real deep days a year though, so I just want to make sure it's long/wide enough to stay above the snow. I'm about 6ft 190lbs and even the BSOD still submarines a bit in the deep stuff because of the camber I think.


----------

